# Trek's idea of a warranty.



## DLB (11 Sep 2007)

i've had my trek 7.1 for about 10 months now and the rear axle has snapped. I was quite surprised to find that Trek will not replace it under the 12 month warranty. The LBS couldn't give me a reason for this refusal.

Why won't they replace it and why isn't it covered under the warranty? What is covered under a bike warranty?


----------



## sloxam (11 Sep 2007)

i thought the warranty was only on the frames, not on the wheels.


----------



## Abitrary (11 Sep 2007)

This interests me too, as the LBS stressed that trek do good warranties when I bought mine.

I had problems with a car warranty once, to do with a few things going wrong when an engine mounting broke, and they refused to pay up citing something to do with moving parts.

Took me about 3 months of complaining, but they paid up eventually. I'm sure if you do the same and think the time is worth it then Trek will do the same just to get you off their backs.


----------



## Abitrary (11 Sep 2007)

Think they told me it was lifetime for the frame, and 12 months for other parts.... can't remember exactly though


----------



## Moondog (11 Sep 2007)

Sorry to hear of your troubles but in my opinion it is your local LBS that is avoiding the issue.Your sales contract is with them not Trek.

Have a look at the dti fact sheet that covers the Sale of Goods act.
Google quickly finds the pages.It's a long URL

It is easy for small traders to hide (perhaps not intentionally) from their obligations.

Be firm.I was once told upon returning a camping chair that lasted one week that the shop had heard of the Sale of Goods Act..but they didn't subscribe to it.

Nick


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Sep 2007)

Agree with Moondog.

It is the shop's responsibility and 10 months is not an acceptable lifespan for a wheel spindle.


----------



## Danny (11 Sep 2007)

The Advice Guide website, which is run by Citizens Advice, also has a useful section on consumer rights.

Moodog is right, under the sale of goods act you are entitled to expect a bike axle to last a reasonable period of time - which is certainly more than 10 months!


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Sep 2007)

What brand is the hub?

Express your discontent (politely and firmly) to the shop and retain the broken axle.

Then contact Trek and the hub manufacturer for advice.

I had a similar problem with a helmet, and it was the shop, not the Company playing around. Ended up with a free helmet and a refund including costs!


----------



## Abitrary (11 Sep 2007)

I find that 50% of the time, with whatever bike shop, something has been done wrong, or I'm not happy with it.

I do find that 100% of the time that if I can be bothered to go and complain then they are *more* than helpful, and will even give you freebies


----------



## DLB (12 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

i will complain (politely but firmly) to the LBS and see if i get any joy from them. It's only £15 for them to fit another one so it's not like it's hundreds of pounds.

if i get no joy i'll contact Trek and see what they say.

Cunobelin - I'm not sure what type the hub is.

for what it's worth, the LBS said when i first took the wheel in that they didn't think that Trek would repair it but they did send it off to Trek when i asked them to.


----------



## twowheelsgood (12 Sep 2007)

Need some of the resident lawyers.

All goods sold in the UK should be "fit for purpose". If you have been riding your bike in the manner it was designed for, you are entitled to "reject" it and demand a replacement or repair within a reasonable timeframe under consumer law. It would be up to the retailer to demonstrate that you broke this through abuse or unreasonable use of the product like riding 100,000km on something that could never be engineered to do this.

I thought all goods sold in the EU were subject to 2 years cover.

I think they are trying to fob you off myself - and it's nothing to do with Trek's warrantee (the frame and they are in my experience extremely good at honouring this) it basic consmer law.


----------



## chris42 (12 Sep 2007)

Trek in my experience has a fantastic attitude!
I have had a frame replaced after 18 months use
2 rear race X lite wheels after 22 months of use and a carbon stem replaced as the chrome plating was pealing off.
All free of charge!
I'd call Trek directly and see if the LBS has even contacted them


----------



## DLB (12 Sep 2007)

chris42 said:


> I'd call Trek directly and see if the LBS has even contacted them



Fantastic idea if i could get a phone number for them I've searched their website and can only find numbers for dealers......so i've phoned a local dealer and asked him about my situation. He said that he thought it was unusual for a hybrid back axle to break and that he would go with whatever Trek said when the wheel was returned to them. He also said that Trek will lok very carefully (even under a microscope) to see if there was a defect with the part and only if there was a defect will they cover it. I guess with my wheel they found no defect.

i'm not sure what to do now. According to the guy i spoke to compaining to the LBS will be a waste of time. If anybody has a number for Trek please let me know.....


----------



## barq (12 Sep 2007)

I had some issues with a Trek a few years back when the bearings in a pedal ground themselves into dust. The LBS told me they told me Trek wouldn't cover it as the bike had been abused. When I contacted Trek I was told they weren't covering it because they'd been told by the LBS the bike had been abused. I distinctly got the impression the LBS guy did it just to be an arse.

You can try fighting it and I'm sure a phone call to Trek wouldn't hurt. I guess much of the problem is that so many shops feel free to blame the manufacturer and shirk their legal duties.

Good luck.


----------



## barq (12 Sep 2007)

The only numbers I've got for Trek are 01908 282 626 or 0800 358 1858.


----------



## skwerl (12 Sep 2007)

twowheelsgood said:


> Need some of the resident lawyers.
> 
> All goods sold in the UK should be "fit for purpose". If you have been riding your bike in the manner it was designed for, you are entitled to "reject" it and demand a replacement or repair within a reasonable timeframe under consumer law. It would be up to the retailer to demonstrate that you broke this through abuse or unreasonable use of the product like riding 100,000km on something that could never be engineered to do this.
> 
> ...



I think it's 5 years but may depend on what you bought. If you pay by credit card you also have certain legal expenses covered


----------



## twowheelsgood (12 Sep 2007)

DLB said:


> Fantastic idea if i could get a phone number for them I've searched their website and can only find numbers for dealers......so i've phoned a local dealer and asked him about my situation. He said that he thought it was unusual for a hybrid back axle to break and that he would go with whatever Trek said when the wheel was returned to them. He also said that Trek will lok very carefully (even under a microscope) to see if there was a defect with the part and only if there was a defect will they cover it. I guess with my wheel they found no defect.
> 
> i'm not sure what to do now. According to the guy i spoke to compaining to the LBS will be a waste of time. If anybody has a number for Trek please let me know.....



Sorry DLB, I think your LBS is talking bollocks here. If you have the receipt and it say less than 12 months (or possibly 24), TELL them to fix it. Unless you've been freestyling on it or ridden to the moon and back, they are obliged too. If not then mention trading standards. Your Trek warrantee will say somewhere something to the effect that "this warrantee does not affect your statory/consumer rights". Use them. It's no different to a mobile phone or any other manufactured product. 

Your axle will probably not even go back to Trek, it'll go in the LBS metals bin, the LBS will eventually be credited the cost from Trek and it will be recorded on a computer. It is a random failure that any manufactured product is prone to (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bathtub_curve). If they record 50 such failures, they then just may request to look at one, it simply isn't economic otherwise.

I can't believe any LBS worth it's reputation would risk customer good will over something like this. They won't be paying the cost, it'll just be a few minutes hassle for them.

"The LBS couldn't give me a reason for this refusal."

Because "we can't be arsed" is offensive perhaps.


----------



## chris42 (12 Sep 2007)

here is the warrenty policy
http://www.trekbikes.com/uk/en/support/warranty/

to contact them we first sent them an e-mail via the site then they reply with all their details.
I however have had a new computer since then and have lost all the numbers.
But the 01908 number above rings a bell.


----------



## twowheelsgood (12 Sep 2007)

"This warranty does not affect the statutory rights of the consumer."

Bingo!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (12 Sep 2007)

> "This warranty does not affect the statutory rights of the consumer."
> 
> Bingo!



You have no need to deal with Trek. The shop has an obligation to sort this out. The axle was simply 'unfit for purpose'. If the shop feels they then want to recover their money in turn from Trek, then that's up to them.

Warranties only extend your rights, they don't replace them. An axle breaking in that time is simply the responsibility of the shop.


----------



## mickle (12 Sep 2007)

May I wade in? (Ive spent 20 years working in bike shops and am Head of technical services at Company of Cyclists).

As others have pointed out your gripe is with the LBS not TREK. It is up to the LBS to recoup any costs from TREK.

As for the axle damage;
A broken rear wheel spindle (particularly if it is a cassette hub) indicates quite clearly that the frames rear drop-outs are misaligned, a manufacturing problem which should have been picked up both at the point of manufacture and when the bike was assembled in the shop. There have therefore been two failures of quality assurance. Any bike shop worth its salt would have checked the drop-out alignment as part of the PDI.
The resultintg failure of the rear axle will have caused permanent damage to the interior bearing surfaces of the rear wheel. The rear wheel is, therefore, trashed.
Replacing the axle in a factory wheel wouldnt cross the mind of the TREK warranty manager. 
It is therefore safe to assume that no conversation regarding your warranty has taken place between your LBS and TREK warranty dept. TREK would simply replace the wheel.
The fact is that the LBS staff simply cannot be bothered to process your warranty; phone call to TREK, box the wheel, walk to the post office.

I suggest that you 'read them the riot act'. Dont piss about, demand a full refund under the sale of goods act. The absolute minimum you should accept is a new wheel exactly the same as the damaged one. You shouldnt accept a new wheel which doesnt match the front either. If they cant match it demand two new wheels.

The LBS is clearly dishonest and incompetent, they dont deserve your business. 

PM me if you like.


----------



## DLB (13 Sep 2007)

Thanks Mickle. Very interesting comments....

Since my last post I've collected the wheel and asked them why Trek wouldnt repair it. The mechanic said

"99% of companies will not honour a back axle snapping after 1 months" _(IS this true???)_
this comment sort of took the wind out of my sail (i had gone there for a row) and so i left the shop and went to a different shop to buy a new axle (which i last night realised i couldn't fit throgh lack of knowledge)

so the missus is today going to take the wheel to the other shop to ask them to fit it.

I'm now a little worried since you have said the whole wheel might need replacing.

I'm also a little suspicious as when i asked if the mechanic needed my invoice (so i could get my wheel back) the mechanic said "we know who you are" and the tone of his voice implied " and we think you're a £$"%%^" I could be wrong but that is the impression i got

I've also contacted Trek to ask them about it. Perhaps they can tell me if they've even SEEN my wheel as i'm not even sure it has been returned to them.

I think i might print out Mickle comments and take them to the shop and see what they say.


----------



## col (13 Sep 2007)

Name and shame em when your sorted,i dont want to end up in their shop anytime.


----------



## DLB (13 Sep 2007)

col said:


> Name and shame em when your sorted,i dont want to end up in their shop anytime.



J E James cycles of Rotherham, Sheffield and Chesterfield.


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2007)

It seems to be a problem like we have your money now go away.On a similar note but not as important as yours.Iwas sold a dud Tour t-shirt from an official stand in Trafalgar Square .Despite letters e-mails phone calls.Including the A.S.O, the group that organize the tdf,the shirt ,photo evidence that i was there.NOTHING we have your money you can go jump.WELL the tour has lost a fan.Customer care means nothing to big groups,money money money. First and last profit before everything.


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2007)

Is that on Erskine Road?. Notice they have a web page and an e- mail address.Why don't we ask them some questions via e-mail might keep them busy for awhile or is that a bit naughty.


----------



## DLB (13 Sep 2007)

postman said:


> Is that on Erskine Road?. Notice they have a web page and an e- mail address.Why don't we ask them some questions via e-mail might keep them busy for awhile or is that a bit naughty.



I think the Erskine road shop is in Sheffield. i visit the Rotherham shop.

they certainly do have a web address 

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/

your idea is a little 'naughty' but i do like it.....


----------



## Tim Bennet. (13 Sep 2007)

I'm sorry DLB to keep labouring the point, but I still think you need to be clearer about who should be responsible for sorting out your problem.

Trek has nothing to do with it. The shop is wrong to suggest they have any involvement with this what so ever.

You have a contract with JE James. They sold you the bike. They had to ensure that the bike they sold you was 'fit for purpose'. They alone are responsible for ensuring the bike you bought from them give reasonable service. Therefore your beef is with them and no one else. Any retorts they might make about Trek, or warranties, or other manufacturers are completely bogus. Your demand for satisfaction is against them.

So, assuming they sold you a reasonably priced bike which their sales pitch and literature implied was a fairly good machine, that was suitable for your intended purpose, and that you have only used it for that purpose, and maintained it within the guidelines they gave you, then they must stand behind that product.

Their only way out of this is that the bike was cheap crap and you knew that when you bought it, or that you weren't honest about your intended use, or that you have abused the bike in some way since owning it. So assuming none of that is true, their only other cop out would be if they can prove that 8 months is a reasonable life expectancy of a wheel axle at that price point. IMHO they would struggle to do that.

Buying a 'Trek' branded bike from a shop like JE James meant you had reasonable expectations from your purchase. So their choice is either fix it, or you'll have it fixed and make a claim to recover your costs against them. Just firmly inform them of their obligations under the Sale of Goods Act and reject all the fluff and bluster from these people.


----------



## Elmer Fudd (13 Sep 2007)

Slightly OT, bought a bike from Bobs cycles in Headless cross Redditch, a little over 2 months later took it back as getting a bad 'clunk' from the BB. 2 hours later returned to shop, signed a bit of paper took fixed bike away, excellent service. This bike got stolen .
When at my brothers in Nuneaton last October I bought a bike from Village Cycle Centre, Attleborough, Went down to visit recently and took bike wheel with me as had a loose spoke and wheel gone out of true, asked to collect it Tuesday but explained I lived in Durham and was leaving Monday a.m.. Did it there and then as I watched. "How much ?" says I. "Nowt, if you've got your reciept" says he. Can't fault either shop.


----------



## alfablue (13 Sep 2007)

I would send JE James a letter (recorded delivery) entitled "Notice Prior To Action", stating that you are rejecting the goods as not of merchantable quality, and that you require a refund within 7 days of receipt oryou will make a claim in the small claims court (can be done simply, online, for a small fee which is added to your claim).

Give them a week, then do it. Chances are they will get in touch and offer a repair - don't accept that, demand (at least) a new wheel. Also, if the alignment of the frame is in question (as suggested above) a new wheel alone will not sort the problem, so push for a replacement frame at least.

I have sent several such letters to various shops over the years (no bike shops as yet) that have tried to avoid their duties under the law, and have had a 100% success rate (though I am a little dissappointed never to get my day in court).


----------



## twowheelsgood (13 Sep 2007)

DLB, those clowns at the shop are LYING to you.

Get everything sorted at no cost to yourself and ask for an apology in front of the shop owner.

Oh, and don't go back there again.


----------



## DLB (13 Sep 2007)

a
And the story keeps getting better.....

An email from Trek's customer services manager....


_Darren,

Thanks for the mail. I cannot recall seeing this claim. Do you have the relevant claim number? If not then ask the store and they can chase the reasons why we refused the claim.

Whenever we refuse a claim we will give the store the reasons why- to pass onto consumers

The components are covered for 12 months against manufacturing defects. If the components had failed for this reason, we would offer J E James a credit or a replacement part for the problem to be resolved.



Thanks



Best regards

Colin Knell

Technical Services Manager_

Can i thank all of you who have posted help on this forum for me.

I have visited the shop today and spoken to the manager and showed him some of you emails. He's say's he is going to contact Trek and sort this out and he will phone me tomorrow.

Since he now know's i'm using a forum for help, and he sometimes frequents them, i would prefer to say nothing more at this stage. I will let you fine fellows know how the situation pans out though......


----------



## postman (13 Sep 2007)

Are you in a union at work.Contact them.They should supply a solicitor free of charge who will send out a strong letter.Try it .My wife and i took on a well known furniture store and got a change of table with the help of the solicitor.At no cost.


----------



## DLB (13 Sep 2007)

postman said:


> Are you in a union at work.Contact them.They should supply a solicitor free of charge who will send out a strong letter.Try it .My wife and i took on a well known furniture store and got a change of table with the help of the solicitor.At no cost.



now that's worth thinking about.


----------



## postman (14 Sep 2007)

Update on tdf t- shirt.Yesterday afternoon i got a positive response from France.They have acknowledged my enquiry,maybe my tale might be coming to an end.Iwonder if my letter to the big boys has stirred up something.


----------



## postman (15 Sep 2007)

Arrived this morning a tour de france t-shirt from A.S.O. the company of the tour .It is better than the one i bought in London.Time for a little piece of humble pie.They do care a really nice letter as well .A BIG WELL DONE.Tour De France.


----------



## DLB (15 Sep 2007)

postman said:


> Arrived this morning a tour de france t-shirt from A.S.O. the company of the tour .It is better than the one i bought in London.Time for a little piece of humble pie.They do care a really nice letter as well .A BIG WELL DONE.Tour De France.



glad you got a nice outcome mate. i hope i manage to get the same.


----------



## col (15 Sep 2007)

DLB said:


> glad you got a nice outcome mate. i hope i manage to get the same.





Has he phoned you yet?


----------



## DLB (16 Sep 2007)

yes he phoned me and has offerd me a £10 reduction in their store on my next purchase. Since the axle and repair (at a different shop) cost nearly £20 i'm going to tell him 'no'. He has also confirmed my thoughts that the wheel NEVER went back to Trek at all. Apparently the shop contacted Trek for a 'returns number' and Trek said over the phone 'don't bother sending it back as it won't be covered'. Would a company like Trek really say this????

i'll let you know more details when i've uncovered exactly what has happened between the LBS and Trek.


----------



## Top Cat (16 Sep 2007)

I had a huge problem with an internet retailer from Ipswich last month. Their attitude was frankly reprehensible. They did not reply to e-mails or telephone calls when a bike I bought was clearly faulty. It took me to threaten County Court action before I got my money back although I am still out of pocket to the tune of £5 as I bought an inner tube for the rear wheel until I realised that the wheel was the problem. It is clear there are a lot of rogues around and my recent experience means the beneficiary has been a LBS who have been brilliant I have to say. I am loving every minute of my new Giant CRS 3.0 and keep looking for opportunities to go out on it. However, I sympathise with anyone who has trouble with a supplier. It is important to stick to your guns. You know if something is wrong and part of the service they offer is to put problems right not make you feel like an irritation to be scratched. If there is a manufacturing fault it is for the retailer to take up not you. Your conatrct is with the supplier and even if they are not personally at fault that is tough. They have to fix it. I wonder whether it might be a good idea to set up two areas on this site 1. a name and shame section and 2. An advice column for those with a legal retail issue about the rpocedure to follow. One other thing anyone having difficulty should consider is their local trading standards office. They are set up to get the unscrupulous. If these retailers are not routed out they give everyone else a bad name.

TC


----------



## DLB (19 Sep 2007)

UPDATE

i have received this email from Trek today...

_Darren,



After talking to my colleague and the store in question, it appears the wheel did not come back here. Let me apologise that I have mis-led you in anyway.



I believe my colleague asked the store mechanic for his opinion on the failure and the mechanic was unsure whether the failed axle occurred from a manufacturers defect. This is not rare- after all the warranty supplied with the Trek bike is offered by the place of purchase, so we value their judgement in claim scenarios. The outcome was that they decided that the expense of getting a wheel back and then re-delivered to Rotherham would not be worthwhile and a credit was placed on the shops account to cover the part (but no labour). This in effect approved the warranty claim lodges with JE James._

funny thing was, when i asked them at James' , they said the claim trek would NOT honour the claim...

I wonder why???


----------



## alfablue (19 Sep 2007)

Well that stinks - JE James may have got in a muddle, forgot that Trek approved the claim, or (just speculating) decided they could pull the wool over the customers eyes. Anyway you look at it, very bad "service".

Armed with the email from Trek under your arm, I reckon you are in a very good position to go into the shop and raise hell, and get suitable recompense.


----------



## mickle (20 Sep 2007)

Insist on a 

*** F U L L - R E F U N D ! ***

Take your money and your business elsewhere. They clearly dont deserve it. Mention the Sale Of Goods Act, Trading standards and the local press.


----------



## mickle (20 Sep 2007)

'.........the expense of getting a wheel back and then re-delivered to Rotherham would not be worthwhile.........'

Cheeky bastards!


----------



## DLB (20 Sep 2007)

> So Trek gave the store a refund, but the store didn't pass it on??



yes! (or maybe!)

i've emailed the guy at Trek to ask him WHEN the warranty was authorised. Im not sure that JE James even asked them when it was first taken in. 

either they asked when it was taken in, were told it was ok and told me it wasn't, OR

they didn't even bother contacting Trek, told me it wasn't covered, and then when i kicked up a stink asked trek who said yes.

i'm awaiting confirmation from Trek. i'll let you know wen i get it.


----------



## twowheelsgood (20 Sep 2007)

Sorry, but I still don't see that this is anything to do with Trek, at least at the moment.

Trek's warantee cannot replace basic UK and EU consumer rights only add to them. 

Why are you wasting time with them? Go into the LBS with your receipt, say "fix it" under your statatory rights or you are hot-footing it to trading standards. You wouldn't return a toaster to Tescos and expect to speak to some Chinese importer, would you?

Buggering around with Trek is their problem, not yours. You shouldn't care about the economics of sending stuff back. You didn't buy direct from their official importer, you bought from the LBS - that is who the contract is with. 

It really is that simple.


----------



## MarkF (20 Sep 2007)

I've been following this thread and the LBS is behaving very badly. But like has been said "Why is it you, the innocent party that has all this hassle and timewasting"? It's time to point and the facts clearly to them, with paperwork, on their counter and demand action right there and then.


----------



## starseven (20 Sep 2007)

DLB

You should start enjoying this one now. 

Send a letter or two to *JE JAMES* tell the how disappointed you are with trek etc etc, see if you can get them to commit something in writing abou trek refusing the claim then hang em out to dry in court.


----------



## giant man (25 Sep 2007)

This is quite disgusting service both from the manufacturer and the LBS, I hope you get it sorted and get some kind of satisfaction. Good luck with it.


----------



## alfablue (25 Sep 2007)

Kitsune

The warranty is just something the shop is hiding behind, in UK law the buyer has redress from the seller, not the manufacturer. Even if Trek had refused the warranty, the shop is still liable, both for replacement parts and fitting.


----------

